# heres raiders ped can sm1 hlp me tell his bloodline?



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

Pedigree for "pr" ace's raider
apbt

Sire
'PR' MEATHEAD CLAUSON Sire
'PR' JOHNNY O'S ALMIGHTY ACHILLES Sire
SOUTHSIDES 2N SKARFACE AL CAPONE Sire
CH KORIO'S REVENGE 
Dam
'PR'SOUTHSIDE'S LIL BLUE GINA 
Dam
'PR'JOHNNY O'S PRINCESS AALIYAH Sire
'PR'GLASSER'S SAMSON OF SHOGUN 
Dam
'PR'JOHNNY O'S QUEEN OF THE DAMNED 
Dam
'PR'JOHNNY O'S PRINCESS AALIYAH Sire
'PR'GLASSER'S SAMSON OF SHOGUN Sire
'PR'GLASSER'S SHOGUN 
Dam
'PR GLASSER'S TIGERBLUE OF JUNO'S PJ 
Dam
'PR'JOHNNY O'S QUEEN OF THE DAMNED Sire
'PR'BREWSTERS BULL DOZER 
Dam
'PR'BREWSTERS BOO 

Mothers side starts here
Dam
'PR' ACE'S BEAUTY Sire
'PR'ACE'S BLUE BO Sire
GRCH'PR'KISME BLUE OPAL Sire
ROCMONTS MONTY-SUMO'S REVENGE 
Dam
CH'PR'NEVADA'S BLACK VELVET 
Dam
'PR' BINGHAM'S FEATHERWOOD Sire
'PR'ABLEPAWS PERFECT IMAGE 
Dam
'PR' SWEET AS SUGAR 
Dam
'PR'CHRISTINE SIEGRIEST'S CHEETAH Sire
CH'PR'TRUEHEARTS TRIED N TRUE OF CNC Sire
'PR' CANDY'S POWERHOUSE PETEY 
Dam
CH'PR'CANDY'S CRYSTAL BLUE PERSUASION 
Dam
'PR'HALLS STROKE OF MIDNIGHT II Sire
CH'PR'TRUEHEARTS TRIED N TRUE OF CNC 
Dam
'PR'HALLS STROKE OF MIDNIGHT 


This pedigree page was built for free at SitStay.com Get your Dog Supplies at SitStay.com


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is the ped for one of the dogs in that line that I found so far. I can't really tell where he is in YOUR dogs ped since sitstay doesn't post in here right.
SOUTHSIDES 2N SCARFACE AL CAPONE
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [77074] :: SOUTHSIDES 2N SCARFACE AL CAPONE
This dog is Gaff/Tonkawa which are AmStaff lines.

I've seen some offspring of the Brewster dogs, I wouldn't think of it as its own bloodline per se but they produce fairly bully looking dogs like this guy


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

thats hi great grandpappy on hid dads side ty


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is the Ped for a couple others I think one even has a pic
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [265467] :: MEATHEAD CLAUSON
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [160018] :: JOHNNY O'S ALMIGHTY ACHILLES

There are a lot of "Unkown" dogs in the ped, the only bloodline name I recognize is Gaff. I suppose you could say Brewster/Gaff *shrug* hehe


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

meathead's his dad and achilles is his grandpappy u r awsome girl tyvm ace's beauty is his mom and her side starts there


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I am guessing this is your dogs ped?


I suppose I would go with Nevada/RE/Gotty/Gaff
Those RE/Gotty dogs in there will label your dogs as American Bully.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

TY so much he's always been a little shorter and fatter then my other pits in the past ty so much your simply awsome.. the dam's side is all wrong but the sire side is dead on his dam is 'pr' ace's beauty


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay then that is a different litters ped. which is okay
I can't find Ace's Beauty, the peds will only be there if the owners/breeders PUT them online. 
Maybe Nevada/Gaff?


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

his moms side has grch kisme blue opal on her dads side and ch truehearts tried n true of cnc on her dams side mby that will hlp???also nevada's black velvet and ch pr candy's crystal blue persuasion farther back


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a couple more
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [40469] :: 'PR'KISME BLUE OPAL
Thats as far as I can go on the Dams side, like I said if the owners didn't put the peds online they won't be there 

BTW you can click on the peds, like any name on the ped and you can click on offspring and stuff at the top.


----------

